# too hot to retire?



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,
My wife and I crave sun and blue skies to lift us from the gloomy uk weather and are thinking of retiring to join you all in Spain but we cant handle extreme heat,are there any areas ie. coast or mountains where it is bearable?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

lee515 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife and I crave sun and blue skies to lift us from the gloomy uk weather and are thinking of retiring to join you all in Spain but we cant handle extreme heat,are there any areas ie. coast or mountains where it is bearable?


Depends what you call extreme heat.

When I came I thought it was rather hot, but that as 25 years ago. Now it seems never to get very hot, but then I also take holidays in The Philippines and Malaysia, where it does seem hot ! When it is hot I just take in slowly and always walk on the shady side of the street.

I live on the Costa Del Sol near the sea, so for me it is never too hot, although I do need to wrap up in Jan Feb when I go for my early morning 23 km bike ride.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

The biggest difference I find between Asia and the Costa del Sol is its cool in the shade here. Asian heat is relentless and humid!
If my mum and dad came straight from the UK to live here on the Costa del Sol they would find Summers unbearable. 
& my hubby has just asked if we should reconsider buying a little retirement apt here after the Winter me and the kids have just had. It was really cold & grim. The heat certainly doesn't bother us we are well and truly used to it but we don't tolerate cold, grey, damp weather very well!
We live right on the seafront.
Are the Canaries not more temperate?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

angil said:


> The biggest difference I find between Asia and the Costa del Sol is its cool in the shade here. Asian heat is relentless and humid!
> If my mum and dad came straight from the UK to live here on the Costa del Sol they would find Summers unbearable.
> & my hubby has just asked if we should reconsider buying a little retirement apt here after the Winter me and the kids have just had. It was really cold & grim. The heat certainly doesn't bother us we are well and truly used to it but we don't tolerate cold, grey, damp weather very well!
> We live right on the seafront.
> Are the Canaries not more temperate?


Yes I agree the heat here is a dry heat , so in the shade it is fine !


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

On CDS the max average is 26ºC, that's in August, however, although there are the occasional hotter days, it rarely get above 30 and that’s only for a day or two. 

Of course if you are away from the influence of the sea the temperatures are more extreme (continental climate as opposed to maritime).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Las Islas Canarias, the Fortunate Isles, with the climate of eternal springtime.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

lee515 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife and I crave sun and blue skies to lift us from the gloomy uk weather and are thinking of retiring to join you all in Spain but we cant handle extreme heat,are there any areas ie. coast or mountains where it is bearable?


A sensible post and one many do not ponder very much on. Does it get too hot for us cold blooded northern Europeans in Spain? The answer is yes. That's one of the reasons I always advise not to sell one's house in the old country. When Spain gets too hot e.g during July and August the option of retreating to the UK becomes viable. You have the best of both worlds with the Spanish climate September to June and the summers in northern Europe during July and August. Also, it is one of the reasons I suggest renting. I don't see the point of enduring too much heat when it would be more comfortable to be in the UK/Ireland and probably cheaper since summer rentals are more expensive.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Leper said:


> .............. Does it get too hot for us cold blooded northern Europeans in Spain? The answer is yes. That's one of the reasons I always advise not to sell one's house in the old country. When Spain gets too hot e.g during July and August the option of retreating to the UK becomes viable ...................... and probably cheaper since summer rentals are more expensive.


Hey, Leper, it would be helpful if you tell us where for you it gets too hot, as I would not have thought that would be said about on the coast, as I said certainly not on CDS.


Also: If one lives in place they become acclimatised, so what might seem hot the first year may not as the years pass. I ride my bike 14 miles 3 or 4 day a week throughout the year (not meandering but average 16 mph) and never feel it too hot doing so. In 1987, when I retired here, I was 47, I may not have said that.

The OP said they intends to retire to Spain, so the summer rentals cost would not I think apply to them.

PS We have friends who live in Spain but have property in Kildare and have been spending more and more time there (I think that like the ‘soft rain’). Chatting with them last evening they said it was 2ªC there. Compare that with the average of 26ºC here in August, for me no contest.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leper said:


> A sensible post and one many do not ponder very much on. Does it get too hot for us cold blooded northern Europeans in Spain? The answer is yes. That's one of the reasons I always advise not to sell one's house in the old country. When Spain gets too hot e.g during July and August the option of retreating to the UK becomes viable. You have the best of both worlds with the Spanish climate September to June and the summers in northern Europe during July and August. Also, it is one of the reasons I suggest renting. I don't see the point of enduring too much heat when it would be more comfortable to be in the UK/Ireland and probably cheaper since summer rentals are more expensive.


Yes it's very hot in the summer months, but fairly easy to escape from, swimming pool, air-conditioning etc.. I loved the heat, I loved being able to organise things, such as BBQs and know the weather would be great. But the heat also brought with it lethargy, dust, strange insects, tourists and my teenage daughter hated it (she was going through a phase of wearing jeans when we were there!)

The canaries are less hot in the summer and less cold in the winter 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Hey, Leper, it would be helpful if you tell us where for you it gets too hot, as I would not have thought that would be said about on the coast, as I said certainly not on CDS.
> 
> 
> Also: If one lives in place they become acclimatised, so what might seem hot the first year may not as the years pass. I ride my bike 14 miles 3 or 4 day a week throughout the year (not meandering but average 16 mph) and never feel it too hot doing so. In 1987, when I retired here, I was 47, I may not have said that.
> ...


HI Larry, For a start people living in Co Kildare have been walking around in short-sleeves even this weekend. It is far from 2 degrees. I know this is exceptional weather we have been getting for the time of year. But, I take your point.

The dream for many people retiring to Spain is to save themselves from the northern European weather October to April. Every UK/Irish retiree I know in Spain returns to their own country sometime during the year and this is usually during July/August where (i) They escape the Scirocco Wind coming in from the Sahara which has us living in a hairdryer for about 3 days. Close all doors and windows and turn airconditioning, use the pool, etc. Those 3 days are uncomfortable for some. But you are hardly going to return to the UK for only 3 days! (ii) You can also get better rental of your place during July/Aug so your trip back to the UK is well paid for.

Now, if you are from ROI, Punchestown starts shortly and even Larry's friends in Ireland would not miss that (Punchestown= Ireland's equivalent of Cheltenham Races).

OK, there are those who for some reason or another will not leave Spain. That's OK too. And if the Scirocco does not affect CDS, well great! (but, you know it does!).


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If you had posted this last year at this time I would have said that, apart from the occasional days, it is not too hot for me here just north of Alicante.

However, last summer, I did feel uncomfortable in the heat.

We have lived here now for 10 years and I find that I am ok with temperatures below 30 degrees. There seems to be something magic about 30 - above that it is difficult to carry on everyday activities.

Last year we had temperatures in the 30s just about every day from the beginning of July to the end of September. I hated it. 

I hope it is not like that again this year


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Leper, sure you are used to the weather back home and our English friend will be OK, but his Filipina wife !!

24 hour Forecast for Kildare today, highest 7ºc lowest 3ºC, and that is what our friends told us for yesterday too, although they will be in the parade today, but maybe she will have some woolen undies on !!


PS This is not directed at anyone but we all know that some people take the temperature reading in unsuitable places. My thermometer is in the shade and protected from reflected sun light, on the top floor, so away from miscellaneous heat trapping buildings /reflections, etc. which cause higher temperature readings, so it usually compares with that shown on the internet. 

However, when I leave home and it’s maybe showing 28C I meet friends who are telling that on their (sun trap terrace) it was 40 at 8 am !!! Thus far too hot for comfort, on their terrace.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Well Larry, I'm living 100 miles south of Kildare and I'm sitting out in my back garden listening to the birds singing and drinking coffee. For the record I'm in my shorts and tee shirt and it is comfortably warm.


----------



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

r olds? By the way we are loving this forum.
Cheers from another gloomy day in Norfolk.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Leper said:


> Well Larry, I'm living 100 miles south of Kildare and I'm sitting out in my back garden listening to the birds singing and drinking coffee. For the record I'm in my shorts and tee shirt and it is comfortably warm.



Come on now Leper, they already think we are mad !!! Don't be proving it

PS Here on CDS, we are waiting for the rain to stop so my wife can go to church.

Hope you are not100 miles due south of Kildare !



Bain sult as do lá.
(only from google)


----------



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

sorry I posted my message in quick reply and ran out of room,I am still getting used to the forum.Just wanted to thank you for your replies,my original post must seem daft ie. why contemplate coming to Spain if you don't like heat?
We would love the lifestyle that the weather allows as my wife does feel affected by gloomy weather but of course sun and blue sky equals heat,but we could come home for a couple of months to escape the worst of July August.So if we are talking coast where do you all recommend?we would like to be amongst Brits so we can make friends but would like a bit of green countryside inland not desert looking?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for that Larry. Google's translation into Irish isn't great, but I know what you mean and thanks for the sentiment. 

By the way to anybody looking in here I hope you all have a Happy St-Parick's Day on Tuesday. It's our greatest single Feast-Day and I know 9 from 10 St-Patrick's Days will have quite some rain. But, this year it is looking good.

Must reload my coffee mug. Go Neirí and Bóthair Libh go Léir!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

lee515 said:


> sorry I posted my message in quick reply and ran out of room,I am still getting used to the forum.Just wanted to thank you for your replies,my original post must seem daft ie. why contemplate coming to Spain if you don't like heat?
> We would love the lifestyle that the weather allows as my wife does feel affected by gloomy weather but of course sun and blue sky equals heat,but we could come home for a couple of months to escape the worst of July August.So if we are talking coast where do you all recommend?we would like to be amongst Brits so we can make friends but would like a bit of green countryside inland not desert looking?


Hi Lee, we have an apartment in Mojacar Playa, Costa Almeria. It can get extremely hot in late July/early August. The Scirocco comes in from the Sahara bringing heat, sand and wind for about 4 days. Temps can hit 40+ degrees, I kid you not. Costa Almeria houses the only desert in Europe. Some of Hollywood's Westerns were filmed there. It is not a huge desert and believe it or not most of Spain's fruit and vegetables are grown (under plastic) in Costa Almeria. 

Mojacar Playa's population is divided 50/50 between Spaniards and expats. English is spoken throughout and if you ever wondered where the Spanish go on holidays, Mojacar Playa is one such place. It is a good location, Low Rise, Three miles of beaches, Good local bus service, Centro Médico, Excellent Supermarkets, Great Weather all year round, Airports Almeria, Murcia and Alicante are 45, 90,120 mins respectively by car.


----------



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for that Leper, Im not too sure about 40 degrees?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Costa de la Luz, in Southwest Spain facing the Atlantic, is generally cooler than the Mediterranean in the summer months, and mild in winter. There are British communities in places like Chiclana, El Puerto de Santa Maria and Ayamonte. 

Inland a bit, where I live, is very green in winter and spring because we get more winter rain than the Mediterranean coasts. We get plenty of winter sun though, and long dry summers. In July and August, it gets up to the low 30s and you just change your lifestyle to fit, staying indoors during the day and going out at 10 pm. If you have a pool and/or air-conditioning, you can stay comfortable all year round. Frankly the winter cold is more of a problem than summer heat!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd put in a word for Nerja - large expat community of various nationalities, not just British, and many groups cateriing for all kinds of interests and activities. It's in a beautiful setting with mountains and green countryside immediately behind it. Within easy reach of Malaga airport for a wide choice of daily flights for those trips back to any area of the UK, or for friends and family to visit you. It is popular with tourists, yes, but thankfully tends not to attract the badly behaved drunkards.

The weather in this part of Andalucia (East from Malaga, along or just inland from the coast) is about as good as you will find anywhere in mainland Spain. There are only usually a handful of days each year when the temperature gets to 32C or over, and getting to 40 is very rare indeed. I think I've experienced the hot winds Leper refers to a couple of times since we moved here over 8 years ago, and they're certainly not pleasant (like standing in front of a hairdryer on full blast) but they don't last for long.

Winters are relatively mild (although certainly not as warm as the Canaries). This last winter has been unusually cold and the temperature where I live got down to 2 degrees one night (just the one) but in most years 5/6 degrees is the lowest we get. Once you have been here for a while you do become acclimatised, though, and start to feel cold once the daytime temperatures go below 20 degrees. Don't expect that you will be able to leave behind all your winter clothes if you move to Spain, or spend all winter sunbathing, and you will be fine! The good part is that we wake up most mornings to blue skies and sunshine, even if we still have to put our jumpers on until around midday when the temperatures warm up, and put them back on once the sun starts to set. I much prefer the lighter evenings too - when I go to visit family in Manchester now in December, I hate it being dark by 4pm, so depressing.


----------



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Lynn, very informative.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This website may be of interest

Weather Averages for Gran Canaria, Canary Islands


----------



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Hepa that was really good, the only thing putting us off the Canary Isles is the lunar landscapes we see on tv.Are there green lush parts and golden beaches too?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Climate in Spain - a guide to temperatures
I hope this link can help you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

lee515 said:


> Thanks Hepa that was really good, the only thing putting us off the Canary Isles is the lunar landscapes we see on tv.Are there green lush parts and golden beaches too?


The best beaches are on Fuerteventura Lanzarote and Gran Canaria, the lush green landscapes are mainly found on the Western Isles, of Tenerife, La Palma, La Gomera and, where I live El Hierro. 

Try the link below for photos taken by us of where we live, we might just surprise you.


----------



## lee515 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow thanks Hepa you certainly did surprise us,some of those photos could have been English countryside,absolutely lovely,we will definitely start to research the islands more,we found some good video footage on YouTube.
Thanks to you and everyone who has contributed to this thread,what a great forum this is!


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd also recommend having a look along the northern Valencians/southern Catalan coast. See breezes, nice countryside and not as hot as inland.

Also wikipedia often has a good chart in the climate section of larger places, can be worth a look.


----------

